# What computer would be best for the games I want to play? [MOVED FROM GAMES]



## jakeross614 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello, I'm new to this website, but looking to learn some stuff about computers.
I currently have a laptop and am playing WoW in 25 man raids with 4-5 FPS... It's driving me crazy. The most I've ever seen in a main city is about 15.
Obviously I don't have a very good computer, but I am looking to fix this.
I've narrowed it down to these two computers. What one would you suggest?

Note: I may buy new games later, such as unreal tournament which looks pretty cool haha.

I just want to be able to raid with high settings where i'm not lagging, with like 40-60 FPS.

Please tell me if it's possible with these computers.

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...ang=en-US&Sp=C&ec=BC-EC10600-Cat56671&topnav=

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...ang=en-US&Sp=C&ec=BC-EC10600-Cat56671&topnav=

Thanks for all your help =P


----------



## Ho||ow (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: What computer would be best for the games I want to play?*

yeah they will do the trick :grin: i really like the case on the first link looks real sharp.


----------



## jakeross614 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: What computer would be best for the games I want to play?*

What one is better? I know the first one has a quad core processor, while the second has a dual core. But the thing that worries me is the one with the quad core has a 512MB NVIDIA® GeForce® 9400 GT while the one with the dual core has a 512MB NVIDIA® GeForce® 9800 GT. 

I want to play the game as smooth as possible, and i know the graphics card is a big part of what will help me do that.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: What computer would be best for the games I want to play?*

Either system are supreme for anything you throw at it.

You don't need 40-60 FPS for WoW, 25-35 will do, and a modest system, 2 GB ram and Geforce 6800 will do that fine.
But what Unreal Tournament are you thinking of? any PC will run the original and a Geforce 6200 can run UT2004 at max, but if your wanting UT3 than those systems are great.

Might I add that you should try shopping at Newegg.com or Tigerdirect.com for better PC deals.

But you have a laptop, you don't need to buy a desktop for either games you want to play, a nice laptop with 3 or 4 GB of ram, a dual core processor and Nvidia 8200 GO will do great for alot of games.
If you ever need any help with a system or have a question you can PM me.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: What computer would be best for the games I want to play?*

the 9400 GT is a great card, while the 9800 GT will get you 8 FPS higher in Crysis, the 9400 GT can handle any game on the market.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: What computer would be best for the games I want to play?*

Also quad core is hugely better than dual


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: What computer would be best for the games I want to play?*

Why would you buy a computer just for the graphics card? You can easily upgrade that anytime you want. quad core over dual core anyday.


----------



## jakeross614 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: What computer would be best for the games I want to play?*



Vrait said:


> Why would you buy a computer just for the graphics card? You can easily upgrade that anytime you want. quad core over dual core anyday.


Sorry, I really don't know much about computers. I thought graphics card was the main thing to look at lol. I guess I'm wrong.

I think I'm going to be purchasing http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...ang=en-US&Sp=C&ec=BC-EC10600-Cat56671&topnav=

Seems like a pretty good price to me.

What do I have to do with the monitor with this computer? Like what size would be best? Does it even matter?

Sorry again, I really don't know.


----------



## 7hm (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: What computer would be best for the games I want to play?*

Why don't you purchase them directly from the manufacture?
You can buy a pc from them for the same amount as the second one you linked with better hardware.You could also build it yourself and get a better gfx card ^_^ here's some companies you can look at if you don't want to build your own.

http://www.digitalstormonline.com/
http://www.ibuypower.com/
http://www.cyberpowerpc.com/
http://www.pugetsystems.com/
http://www.alienware.com/

When it comes to monitors its all about what you're looking for a CRT is tube the monitor with the giant *** on the back the benifit of them depending on what you buy is high refresh rates and really looks great on any resolution.A flat monitor is also fantastic but you get what you pay for and most importantly if you plan on playing FPS games you want to get a flat that has low MS response 5 is good enough if you can go lower great but you don't want to experience ghosting. Also a graphics card is a very important as far as what you want to see in quality and what you aim for in framerate the human eye can only see 60 but if you play a lot of fps games *people debate this* when you move your mouse or do quick motions the higher the frame rate the smoother the motion and if you play wrath of the lich king lets say at 1600x1200 resolution with a 9800gt you'll see quite an improvement compared to your laptop but in certain areas you will definitely get low fps still so it comes to the question in what you want such as do you want a graphics card for performance meaning only higher frame rate or something to give you visual quality and performance.


----------



## jakeross614 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: What computer would be best for the games I want to play?*

What's the difference from purchasing it from Costco (which is 10 minutes from my house) or the manufacture?

If i'm going to be purchasing the same computer either way, why does it matter?


----------



## 7hm (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: What computer would be best for the games I want to play?*

Warranty and support and like i said from the manufacture i just saw a system with better specs and tad bit less.Not to mention you can pick the hardware you want in the system to suit your needs.


----------



## jakeross614 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: What computer would be best for the games I want to play?*



7hm said:


> so it comes to the question in what you want such as do you want a graphics card for performance meaning only higher frame rate or something to give you visual quality and performance.


If i'm understanding you correctly.... What i want is a graphics card that will be running at the high 40-60 FPS on the games I'd like to play. I want it to look nice too, like be able to run at max video settings and stuff.

I'm still a little confused, but I'm learning some stuff. So that's good :grin:


----------



## 7hm (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: What computer would be best for the games I want to play?*

With the 9800 gt lets say in raids you will get a fair ammount of fps in general areas if youre cranking the graphics quality you wont get very much fps and of course in larger raids like SSC with settings cranked you likely wont get much fps but a fair ammount.Why don't you visit the manufacture website and look at the custom builds you can design yourself and if you need any help just ask.Also if i may ask what is your ideal budget to spend on the system and whats the max you're willing to spend on it?


----------



## jakeross614 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: What computer would be best for the games I want to play?*



7hm said:


> With the 9800 gt lets say in raids you will get a fair ammount of fps in general areas if youre cranking the graphics quality you wont get very much fps and of course in larger raids like SSC with settings cranked you likely wont get much fps but a fair ammount.Why don't you visit the manufacture website and look at the custom builds you can design yourself and if you need any help just ask.Also if i may ask what is your ideal budget to spend on the system and whats the max you're willing to spend on it?


My ideal budget is really about $750... I'm kinda broke right now, but need a computer.

I want to keep it under $800.

In your eyes what is a "fair amount of FPS"

'cause in naxxramas and obsidian sanctum right now (in 25 man raids with all settings low) I am getting about 4.3 FPS. It's absolutely terrible.

I would like 25 FPS, so I'm not laggin' like a mo' fugga, and can actually play the game.


----------



## 7hm (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: What computer would be best for the games I want to play?*

I'm an FPS ***** so 100+ is my goal but for WoW the 9800 will do fine but with all settings real high and lets just say 1600x1200 resolution in certain areas itll strugle meaning 10-15 fps range but its hard to say. Put it this way my previous system had a gtx 280 and a 3ghz dual core amd and i think my processor bottle necked the performance on it but in northrend in the general open areas all settings maxed id get lets say 60-70 if there wasn't very many people now if i went to a major city id drop down to 25ish so like i said there's a lot of variables but in raids i usualy got 80-120fps


----------



## jakeross614 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: What computer would be best for the games I want to play?*

What will i get, 'cause i'm not getting the 9800. I'm getting http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...ang=en-US&Sp=C&ec=BC-EC10600-Cat56671&topnav=
the quad core, and 9400. With a 1600x1200 resolution, you think I'll be able to maintain 30+ FPS in raids. I've never gotten that high on my laptop (LOL), but I'm guessing that is really smooth, and I won't notice many glitches.


----------



## 7hm (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: What computer would be best for the games I want to play?*

With vista and WoW as it is now i think it'll struggle at that resolution at max settings that card is mostly meant for video and multimedia playback and you'll have to turn down a lot of the settings to get a solid performance.Let me show you a custom build you can purchase directly from a manufacture which will give you the results you want do you need a mouse/keyboard and monitor/speakers if so which?


----------



## jakeross614 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: What computer would be best for the games I want to play?*

I need Monitor/speakers. I have a mouse/keyboard.

BTW: I really appreciate you helpin' me out.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: What computer would be best for the games I want to play?*

Do you already have a monitor or do you plan on purchasing a new one? If so, how big?

You said you wanted to keep your budget under $800. If you take $680 + tax = $734. Subtract that from $800, and you're left with $66 to purchase a new monitor. You might be able to get a used 17 inch CRT monitor for that much.


----------



## jakeross614 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: What computer would be best for the games I want to play?*

lol, no I don't have a monitor. I meant $800 for the computer (without tax)

I will spend a good deal on a monitor ($150 if that's possible)

Sorry, should have been clear on that.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: What computer would be best for the games I want to play?*

There are some good deals for a monitor on this page:

http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?t=1287177


----------



## jakeross614 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: What computer would be best for the games I want to play?*



tosh9i said:


> There are some good deals for a monitor on this page:
> 
> http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?t=1287177


Thanks for that. I'm thinking 20-22" monitor will be suitable for me.


----------



## 7hm (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: What computer would be best for the games I want to play?*

Thank god you cleared that up ^_^ lol
Gamer Paladin D670
650watt corsair PSU 50a on 12v rails
e7400 CPU dual core 2.66ghz
Nvidia nForce 750i SLI motherboard
4gb corsair ram
GTS 250 1GB
320GB hard drive
and some ibuypower speakers 
814$ 

And a good monitor would be 
Acer 22" 5ms
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009145 169.99 free shipping


----------



## jakeross614 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: What computer would be best for the games I want to play?*

So that's a pretty sick computer then? Lol... is that what I want for my games?

Also where would i buy that computer? Link?


----------



## 7hm (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: What computer would be best for the games I want to play?*

http://www.ibuypower.com/ and for the price and performance compared to the other yes this is much better


----------



## jakeross614 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: What computer would be best for the games I want to play?*

Sounds good. Thanks a ton for your help. I really appreciate it. I'm looking at this right now. I'm changing the case, just 'cause i don't want it to be halo lol. But do I need to change anything else? Such as the processor or the Power supply?

It should all be good right?


----------



## 7hm (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: What computer would be best for the games I want to play?*

Yes change the cpu and power suply ect look what i put on that list and just imitate that. And btw if you want something with a little more juice you could get one from alienware and they do have payment plans so you wouldn't have to fork all your cash in right away.There's also some good ones on tigerdirect and i believe you can purchase them using billmelater which is any order over 500$ you dont have to pay for 6 months but after you do get interest so as long as you pay within those 6 months you're all good


----------



## jakeross614 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: What computer would be best for the games I want to play?*

MMMMMK. Thanks a ton.


----------



## jakeross614 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: What computer would be best for the games I want to play?*



7hm said:


> Yes change the cpu and power suply ect look what i put on that list and just imitate that. And btw if you want something with a little more juice you could get one from alienware and they do have payment plans so you wouldn't have to fork all your cash in right away.There's also some good ones on tigerdirect and i believe you can purchase them using billmelater which is any order over 500$ you dont have to pay for 6 months but after you do get interest so as long as you pay within those 6 months you're all good


Thanks for all your work you put into helping me. I'm still not seeing how the one you suggested is better. I'm also struggling finding all the stuff you said to get on it. I might buy it from tigersdirect with that billmelater thing. Gonna wait a little bit though.


----------



## 7hm (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: What computer would be best for the games I want to play?*

Go to ibuypower scroll down and click on intel core 2 duo 510$ scroll down select 650 watt corsair power supply pick the e8400 CPU and choose 4gb ram and pick a gts 250 1GB and end up at 801$ And the gts 250 1gb is WAY better then a 9400 by a VERY large margin i will show you the spec differences if you'd like


----------



## jakeross614 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: What computer would be best for the games I want to play?*

If it's not too big of a trouble, I would like you to show me those.


----------



## 7hm (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: What computer would be best for the games I want to play?*

gts 250
Core Clock 738
Shader Clock 1836
Stream Processor 128
OpenGL 2.0
RAMDAC 400 MHz
DirectX Version DirectX 10

Memory Size 1GB
Memory Type GDDR3
Memory Bandwidth 256-bit
Memory Clock 2200
||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
9400 gt

Clock Speed 550 MHz
RAMDAC Clock Speed 400 MHz
Video Memory Installed 512 MB
Technology DDR2 SDRAM 128-bit
Memory Clock Speed 800 MHz

The gts 250 is a whole new set of technology compared to the 9400 gt and like i mentioned before 9400gt mostly playback now the gts 250 1gb now were talking gaming


----------



## jakeross614 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: What computer would be best for the games I want to play?*

Haha, sounds good. Really appreciate your help man.


----------



## 7hm (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: What computer would be best for the games I want to play?*

No problem enjoy your new system


----------



## jakeross614 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: What computer would be best for the games I want to play?*

I gotta go into town for a bit, am gonna check out the rest of the stuff you gave me, on how to order it properly. I will send you a private message if i have any trouble


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: What computer would be best for the games I want to play?*

Logitech X-540 "Dented Box" 5.1 speakers $51.29 + free ship and no rebates 

http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?t=1288815


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: What computer would be best for the games I want to play?*

Just read my PM and your all set.


----------



## jakeross614 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank you.


----------

